# The captain of our salvation (Robert Leighton)



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 29, 2019)

The Apostle doth fitly style our Lord Jesus, _the captain_, or leader, _of our salvation_. He marches, leads all the way, puts us on nothing that he hath not first encountered.

Robert Leighton, _Lectures on the First Nine Chapters of St. Matthew’s Gospel_ in _The Whole Works of the Most Reverend Father in God, Robert Leighton, D.D., Archbishop of Glasgow_ (2 vols, London: James Duncan, 1828), 2: 18.


----------

